# Electrician in guildford/godalming area



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

We are having a new office setup and I need quotes for 3pin sockets and rg45 (phone and network) points to be put in.

Can anyone reccomend someone in the area?

Alternativly what is the average price charged per point? I have been told Â£70-80 per RJ45 point and Â£50 per electrical socket.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Be careful when getting the sparky to install the data cables - make sure they are aware that CAT5 cables have to be connected in a specific order (wires to pins) and that they can't run phone data over the same cable as the network!
The colour coding of some cables differ, but they must be connected up in pairs as below...

Pair 1 is pins 5 and 4 
pair 2 is pins 3 and 6,
pair 3 is pins 1 and 2 and
pair 4 is pins 7 and 8.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, the sparky who did our current office knows all this but the quote for the new office is bit much (maybe ??? ) so I'm shopping around.

BTW we have the same sockets for phone and IP, these go into a patch panel as per normal and then the mapping is done by a different BT patch panel. So we can put analogue, IP and our phones into the wall sockets at our desks and just patch it however we need in the comms room.

Regards


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Glad to hear that some sparkies know about comms!
Have seen installations where the correct cableing hasn't been used and people wonder why their data comms goes down when people are on the phone!


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Dave,

give me a IM, I run at network company, Im in Surrey and would be glad to help you out with a TTOC discount of course. I can help you out on your whole fit out relocation etc.

Regards

Darren


----------

